# Mitsubishi 5218A Op-amp



## renatofuza (Jun 12, 2020)

Folks...I have a couple of this chips...any suggestions for what pedal can I use it?
They was used by Boss at some point on japanese SD-1


----------



## Cybercow (Jun 14, 2020)

The Mitsubishi M5128A is just another jellybean sort of opamp that can be used in most any pedal circuit that calls for a dual opamp. They are no longer in production and came in two package styles - DIP-8 and SIP-8. And IIRC, Boss used the SIP-8 packaging in several of their pedals in the beginning. The DIP-8 packaging of the M5128A has the same pinout of several other dual opamps like the 4558, TL072, 1458, and so forth. IF you have the SIP-8 packaged M5128A opamps, you will need the datasheet to see the pinout.


----------



## renatofuza (Jun 14, 2020)

Cybercow said:


> The Mitsubishi M5128A is just another jellybean sort of opamp that can be used in most any pedal circuit that calls for a dual opamp. They are no longer in production and came in two package styles - DIP-8 and SIP-8. And IIRC, Boss used the SIP-8 packaging in several of their pedals in the beginning. The DIP-8 packaging of the M5128A has the same pinout of several other dual opamps like the 4558, TL072, 1458, and so forth. IF you have the SIP-8 packaged M5128A opamps, you will need the datasheet to see the pinout.



Thanks for the class!!!
So...using the M5128A or a TL072 makes no difference at all?
(mine are DIP-8)


----------



## Cybercow (Jun 16, 2020)

renatofuza said:


> Thanks for the class!!!
> So...using the M5128A or a TL072 makes no difference at all?
> (mine are DIP-8)


Based on the M5128A datasheet, the DIP-8 M5128A and the TL072 are pin-for-pin compatible. The slew rate of the M5128A is ~3V/µs while the TL072 has a slew-rate of ~13V/µs. But you will not hear a difference.

Dual Op Amp, Pin-for-Pin Equivalents:

AD712 - Slew = 16V/µs
CA3240 - Slew = 9V/µs;
LF353 - Slew = 13V/µs 
LM358 - Slew = 0.3V/µs (@ unity)
LM1458 - Slew = 0.5V/µs
LM2903 - Diff. Comparator
LM4558 - Slew = 1.7V/µs 
LM4559 - Slew = 2V/µs 
LT1490 - Slew = 0.06V/µs
uPC4570 - Slew = 7V/µs
LM4560 - Slew = 5.5V/µs 
LM4580 - Slew = 5V/µs
LM833 - Slew = 7V/µs
LMV652 - Slew = 3V/µs ~ 0.12 mA; 
NE5532 - Slew = 9V/µs 
OPA1642 - Slew = 20V/µs 
OPA2107 - Slew > 9V/µs
OPA2134 - Slew = 20V/µs 
OPA2604 - Slew = 25V/µs
OP275 - Slew = 22V/µs 
RC4559 - Slew = 2V/µs 
TL022 - Slew = 0.5V/µs ~ 0.13 mA 
TL062 - Slew = 13V/µs
TL072 - Slew = 13V/µs
TL082 - Slew = 13V/µs
TLE2072A - Slew = 35V/µs


----------

